# Hello everyone.



## BobBasker (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm an 18 yr old college student living in a suburb of Chicago. I've had pretty intense feelings of derealisation and depersonalization for almost a week now. My first was when I was high at my friends house, texting on my phone. I thought I was tripping, like someone had put something on the weed. The next day it was just about gone, but the day after that I had a panic attack and went to the hospital. Yesterday I had the scariest experience of my life, after eating a pot brownie, and in the wake of that this feeling will not go away. I'm shutting myself up because I fear the total loss of control and reality. It's extremely debilitating.

Anyway, hello fellow sufferers!


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome!


----------

